# Villagers that fit the Ocean/Beach theme?



## SunsetDelta (Jan 12, 2017)

Title.
I'm still in the process of finding a good map for Star Bay(it's been hell though).
While I'm doing this, I've been writing down what villagers I want for the theme I was planning on using.
(I really wish Pigleg was in this game(or brought back as a card..) he would've been a perfect fit. I'm trying to go for a Sailor and Pirate theme for my human villagers + mayor)

Here's what I have so far:
*June* the Normal Bear Cub
*Plucky* the Big Sister/Uchi Chicken
*Marina* the Normal Octopus
*Zucker* the Lazy Octopus
*Inkwell* the Jock Octopus
*Octavian* the Cranky Octopus
*O'Hare* the Smug Rabbit
*Bud* the Jock Lion

And I'm stumped after that.
I would like to have a Peppy and Snooty so I have all personalities, but if none of them fit the theme, it won't be too much of a loss. Any other villagers in NL that fit any of the themes? (villager design, house interior/exterior, etc.)


----------



## DJStarstryker (Jan 12, 2017)

You could always have a duck or two for peppy and snooty, since ducks are water birds.


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Jan 12, 2017)

Joey has a beachy house


----------



## Rochelle (Jan 12, 2017)

Diana has a mermaid themed house if that helps at all and she's a snooty as well 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also perhaps any of the Penguins?


----------



## dino (Jan 12, 2017)

agree w the penguins tbh! also depending on how far you're going into the pirate theme, you could do monkeys too? tammi has a island-type themed house and looks p bright and out there, as a peppy. maybe alligators too, since i do think people associate them with water too. 

good luck and hope the town building goes good!


----------



## Isnt-it-pretty (Jan 12, 2017)

you could also go for Vic the cranky bull, his house is pirate themed.


----------



## hulaburger (Jan 12, 2017)

Frogs, or alligators could work cuz they're aquatic
It would be really cute if you places their houses near the sea~

Flora the Peppy flamingo
Twiggy peppy bird - birds are near the ocean 
Caroline normal squirrel - catchphrase is hula & she was an islander in the original GC game like O'hare
Pancetti the snooty pig
Whitney the snooty wolf bc she is classic
Rowan was also an island villager in AC


----------



## hamster (Jan 13, 2017)

keaton, he has a beach themed house & his colour scheme would suit it. kinda reminds me of a surfer


----------



## cass. (Jan 13, 2017)

Rod has a pirate/ship-themed house i'm pretty sure.


----------



## SunsetDelta (Jan 13, 2017)

Wow, I never noticed how many beach-themed villagers there are! =O
Shame the Octopi villagers don't have ocean-y houses.
(Zucker and Inkwell I can understand why, Marina and Octavian not so much.. Marina would've been a perfect candidate for the Mermaid furniture..)
Anyhoo the villagers you all have mentioned so far are really good choices! Most of them I've never had before in a town so it'll be nice to see some new faces once I plan out my final 10. ♥


----------



## Bcat (Jan 13, 2017)

Coco is essentially a coconut bunny with a shack type house, Shep has a surfer vibe and a beachy house, and bud is a very tropical lion with a fitting house.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Jan 13, 2017)

Ekcriptia said:


> keaton, he has a beach themed house & his colour scheme would suit it. kinda reminds me of a surfer



Yes. I was just going to suggest him. He's also very likeable, in my opinion.


----------



## pinkcotton (Jan 14, 2017)

Marina and Plucky maybe?


----------



## Amy-chan (Jan 14, 2017)

I'd definitely switch out Zucker for Joey. He suits the theme a little better than Zucker.
Also, what about Bliss/Caroline? She used to be an islander in the GC game and her house is beach volleyball-themed.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 14, 2017)

A pig would be islandy I would think, makes me think of BBQ XD also any of the birds because there's always lots of birds on the beach.


----------



## Candyapple (Jan 14, 2017)

Shep the smug dog always gave me the feeling of a beach type! Plus in his house he has a surf board, a bottled ship and a fan!


----------



## KattWithAKink (Mar 6, 2017)

Simon The Lazy Monkey Also Has A Beachy Themed House And He Is A Monkey Who Everyone Loves


----------



## nSound (Mar 6, 2017)

Definitely Keaton, I had him in my town before, he has a beach themed house, and a tropical beach themed design, but that's all I know.


----------

